# probleme mit eumex 504 installation und CapicControl



## dekaclean (12. Dezember 2003)

also langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln.

Hab seit 2 tagen eine Eumex 504 PC SE und ich schaffs nicht mit diesem Ding ins Internet zu gelangen.
Zum Problem:
Es läuft unter Win XP und es gibt schon Probleme bei der Installation.
1. Problem. 
Nach dem Hochfahren begrusst mich die Meldung " Verbindung zum Router konnte nicht aufgebaut werden( ISDN Fehlermeldung 3)
2. Problem: 
Das CAPIControl wird bei mir nicht installiert. Die zwei farbigen punkte in der Leiste unten rechts erscheinen immer nur nach der Installation ganz kurz und verschwinden dann auf nimmer wiedersehen. Wenn ich CapiControll im Programmmenü anklicke erscheint die Meldung:
capictrl.exe wurde nicht gefunden. Manuell suchen?" und dann folgt die Meldung "Das Element Capictrl.exe auf das sich die Verknüpfung bezieht wurde verändert oder verschoben. soll die Verknüpfung gelöscht werden."
3.Problem
Bei der konfiguration der Eumex über PC erhalte ich oft die Meldung das keine Eumex gefunden wurde. das Licht an der Eumex leuchtet auch nicht obwohl sie per USB mit PC verbunden ist.
4.Problem
Wenn ich versuche mich über AOL einzuwählen kommt die Meldung:
Das Modem ISDN Gerät empfängt kein Trägersignal.

Ich glaub das war jetzt alles & ich hoff mir kann irgendjemand helfen, dem wäre ich auf ewig dankbar. 

danke im Voraus
Daniel


----------



## dekaclean (12. Dezember 2003)

*hab was vergessen*

Hab aber vorher vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich schon alles 3 mal neu installiert habe. und zwar folgendermassen.
1. löschen von Eumex in Arbeitsplatz -> Software.
2. Ausführen von Cleanreg von der CD
3. wieder installieren 
4. Neustart 
5. und jetzt rein mit dem USB Kabel

falls irgendwem ein Fehler aufgefallen & oder er noch eine andere Idee hat bitte, bitte, bitte bitte melden.


----------



## pchecker (27. Januar 2004)

*Eumex*

Hallo 
ich habe leider keine Antwort aber eine Frage:
Ich habe die gleiche Eumex und versuche sie so zu konfigieren, dass mit einer der drei Telnummern das Fax geht und mit der anderen das Telefon. Z.Zt. klingelt es immer an allen Apparaten.
Hast Du einen Tip ?


----------



## tweedel (10. Februar 2004)

*eumex 504*

hi
habe die selbe anlage funktionerte immer 100%. bei einem freund habe ich 2 tage versucht das dingen unter XP home zu installieren,mit firmware-update ohne update.also alles versucht .nix geklappt habe dann erfahren das bei verschieden serien der eumex ein hardwarefehler vorliegt mit löten und so aber das kann es ja nicht sein.ende vom lied isdn karte in den pc alles klappt.eumex nur zu telefonieren.
mfg tweedel


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

Hi,

vergesst mal die mitgelieferte Treiber ...

1. schmeisst die vorhandenen runter 
2. macht einen registry-clean mit dem ... 
3. installiert diesen Treiber http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/k504136X.exe (WIN2000/XP
4. macht einen Neustart ...
5. Verbindung zur eumex testen ... gegebenenfalls in den Gerätemanager gehen, und falls2  usb  geräte mit einem gelben ausrufezeichen vorhanden sind einfach rechtsklick drauf und automatisch nach treibern suchen 

somit sollte es funzen ... das Problem daran ist das man die Treiber vorher aus dem Netz ziehen sollte denn ohne eumex geht das nicht  http://www.telekom.de/dtag/downloads/c/cleanreg_e.exe


----------

